# It's no Zombie-F how-to but witch project is posted



## ScareFX

I love Zombie-F's project descriptions because they so detailed. So please don't compare. 

I've had several requests, so I finally put together the description for my Witch Stirring a Hanging Cauldron project and published it my web site...Not much else there right now however.

I should have written down some more specific dimensions and during the build but I did not. What is there is more general in nature.

You can find the description at www.scarefx.com in the projects section.

I hope it helps in giving some folks some ideas for building their own.

http://www.scarefx.com/project_witch.html


----------



## Zombie-F

Oh man, that thing is sheer madness! I think you posted some pics of this before somewhere, because I remember seeing that caudron before. The cauldron alone looks great, let alone with the witch stirring above it.

I think you did just fine on the how-to. I think the most important thing is to have lots of pics, and you have that covered pretty damn well. I'm definitely going to tackle this project someday. It just looks so cool I have to have it!

Good job!


----------



## mikeq91

Wow, great looking prop! I thought it looked great in the pictures, then when I watched the video I was blown away! Also, good how-to, looks very helpful.

nice job!
mike


----------



## ScareFX

Thanks for the very kind words guys. I really appreciate it.  I did post a few of those pics last fall, but it was time to put them all together.


----------



## Zombie-F

I've been envious of that cauldron since I saw it last fall. It's really a great looking prop on its own, even without the witch over it. That is easily one of the best witch stirring props I've seen built so far.


----------



## RAXL

That witch looks kick ass!


----------



## Blackwidow

That is one terrific prop ScareFX! I think your how-to is great also. The content is well written and you provide a lot of pictures. That helps me more than the content does...I always seem to learn more by studying the pics.

You couldn't have picked a better time to post this how-to as I've been looking for some plans for a cauldron. I think yours is the best I've seen so now I'm on the lookout for a plastic drum  I just started the witches head two days ago with plans for her to be static...I may have to reconsider since seeing your awesome prop in action. Congrats on a fantastic prop! (and a cool website too)


----------



## SuFiKitten77

_That is amazing, I have always wanted to build halloween props and decorations, but guess I never knew where to start. This year since I will be living in a house of my own .. I might try to make something. Atleast I know if I have any questions, I am in the right place  _


----------



## ScareFX

Thank you very much Blackwidow and RAXL. Your comments are really appreciated.


----------



## Haasmama

WOW!! That witch is absolutely awesome! You did a fantastic job on her. There are other ideas on the web that are similar, but yours ROCKS. I am new to prop building and have only done smaller projects that were easy. Your how-to isn't intimidating at all. Great Job!


----------



## ScareFX

Thanks Haasmama. Glad you liked it.


----------



## Blackwidow

I was informed last night by hubby that I have a drum coming today...wooo hoooo. He promised he'd find me one when I showed him pics of your cauldron ScareFX. I can't wait till it gets here!


----------



## ScareFX

All right Blackwidow! Glad glad hubby came through for you. I know your prop will be awesome. That witch of yours is fantastic. Keep us posted.


----------



## Hellrazor

Im trying to replicate it myself, using a head replicated from Ghostess and hands replicated from someone (I found them a couple years ago) and now your barrel cauldron (I need to find a barrell) We got ourselves an old fan and my hubby is rigging it up to go slower so I can use that to make her "stir" 

the pics in my signature are of her head and hands, I will be painting her green with a layer of glow in the dark paint on top. 
Its no "scareFX" prop but it will do. I really really appreciate all the pics, I love what you have done!


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Nice job. 

I like the way that the arms are loose.


----------



## Mr Unpleasant

Hey ScareFX your witch has inspired many of us including myself. I think your How-to is done quite well, it easy to understand and follow. Other people imitating you is a testament to the work you've done and I think everyone has made it perfectly how cool your prop really is!


----------



## Hellrazor

OMG Mr. Unpleasant, I didnt realize you and Scare FX were 2 different people. Your cauldron was done so well as an imitation to Scare FX's that I kept going from one site to the other and thinking.. somethings different here... but not really realizing it until now. Cool. Great job! 
I hope mine turns out half as good as yours or ScareFXs.


----------



## Dr Morbius

Holy sweet mother of Jesus! That witch/cauldron prop is kickass!


----------



## darryl

Great how-to and wondeful pics. i won't keep repeating what everyones said, but let me tell you that thing rocks!!
Bet that made more then a few TOT's nervous when they walked by.


----------



## Dr Morbius

I won't repeat what darryl said, but, I'll Bet that made more then a few TOT's nervous when they walked by.


----------



## ruafraid

I too was inspired by your witch last year. It really rocks. I did not have a witch last year once again and I had a cauldron on the front porch and some kid came by and said "Hey where is the witch, your supposed to have a witch if you have a cauldron" Well one could react several ways to that line but it just reminded me I gotta get me a witch. So I have been collecting for this years witch. I am well on my way. Thanks for sharing with everyone that is what makes this group so special in my opinion. And what what all the others have said goes for me as well LOL.


----------



## Hellrazor

EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP im sooo excited. sorry to hurt your ears. But I found a 45 (imperial) gallon Drum (same as your 55 gallon) for only 10.00 - couldnt find a free one. My bro is picking it up for me right now cuz its in another city and I will pick it up from him tonight and I dont have anything to do tomorrow but create a cauldron....... I wish I wasnt at work, I want to go play in my new cauldron........ YIPPEEEEEE


----------



## gmacted

I too saw your witch last year and thought it was great. I showed it to one of my friends and he wants to build one. Once again, great job!


----------



## Hellrazor

Here are a few pics of my Witch creation. they are not in order, gotta figure out how to do that...

Pictures by hellrazor_1 - Photobucket

But here is a question: Which Witch is Which?


----------



## Hella

Very Nice Courtney, that prop is coming along very nicely. I love the hands.


----------



## ScareFX

Hellrazor - You prop is looking great! Keep the progress pics coming.

Sickie Ickie & Mr. Unpleasant & darryl & Doc & ruafraid & gmacte - Thank you all for the very kind words!


----------



## BobC

*ScareFX Witch To Be My First Build For Halloween 2006*

Well ScareFX now you did it. I had planned for my first build to be a full sized horse drawn hearse but your prop is just awesome. It really came out looking great, and now I have to make one. I am going to do a few things different, Im using Terror Syndicate Foam hands that I have laying around and Im using the Bog Witch mask shown below that I got a Spencers for like $1.00 three years ago. Ill keep you updated on my progress. Later all :jol:


----------



## ScareFX

Thanks BobC. Looking forward to your progress pics.


----------



## Hellrazor

COOL! I cant wait to see what you have up your sleeve either! That mask is toooo creapy and looks so real. WOW.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Who's the babe next to the green witch?


----------



## Hellrazor

ha ha funny Sickie. thanks!

I have added a few pics. My cauldron is coming along nicely. I will be adding a lighter coat of paint to the "branch - stirrer" to give it some depth and spraying the overall cauldron with black flat paint. (im using blackboard paint)

I have green Christmas lights for the inside and need to make the body and the fire next.

Im gonna ocelate her head and the sirrer moves with a BBQ motor. I think shes coming along nicely!


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Doin' a great job gal! Keep smilin' and makin props!


----------



## Dr Morbius

One of these days I'm gonna have to make a witch...I just have to.


----------



## slimy

I can't believe this. I am new to the forum. In fact this is the only forum I chose to be a part of. Last year, I discovered Hauntproject.com, and they linked me to YOUR site. I built YOUR witch stirring a hanging cauldron last year. It's nice to meet you. That witch was a HUGE hit last year. Thank you for your idea. I think that is pretty cool. 

I'm trying to figure out how to post a pic on the forum so you can see. This year, I'm redoing the witch ( the new one will turn its head and talk) but the cauldron will just need some new paint to cover scratches from storing. Can't wait for the season to put it back up. And to meet the idea generator is too awesome.


----------



## Hellrazor

Scare FX does rock the casba, I will say that! and we all are "copying" his fantastic idea!!!

to post pics, all you have to do is have a URL for the pic (I started using Photobucket to store my pics and make it easy to post them) so then you click on the little pic at the top of the reply box that looks like a landscape. When you hold your cursor over the pic it says "insert image" Click on it andthen copy your url into the pop up box and VOILA! instant pics!... You can also post your url to you photos at anytime or put them in your sig like I have.... Check em out!


----------



## ScareFX

slimy said:


> I can't believe this. I am new to the forum. In fact this is the only forum I chose to be a part of. Last year, I discovered Hauntproject.com, and they linked me to YOUR site. I built YOUR witch stirring a hanging cauldron last year. It's nice to meet you. That witch was a HUGE hit last year. Thank you for your idea. I think that is pretty cool...


Very cool slimy. Thank you. . I'm glad you joined HauntForum. Zombie-F has created a great place. Looking forward to your pics.

Hellrazor - Your witch project is really coming along great. Looking forward to seeing the next set of pics.


----------



## slimy

http://i72.photobucket.com/albums/i178/amyrosalina78/HALLOWEEN%202005/IM000116.jpg

Here's a link to the pic. Thank you HR! and thankyou ScareFX


----------



## Hellrazor

thats totally cool Slimy, show us more pics of your haunt!


----------



## ScareFX

slimy said:


> http://i72.photobucket.com/albums/i178/amyrosalina78/HALLOWEEN 2005/IM000116.jpg
> 
> Here's a link to the pic. Thank you HR! and thankyou ScareFX


Excellent!


----------



## BloodyRose

Dr Morbius said:


> One of these days I'm gonna have to make a witch...I just have to.


he knows all he has to do is make me mad and stick me in the front yard.. lol


----------



## mrklaw

Wow, you guys do great work. I have wanted to make a stirring witch, but at a much smaller scale. I hope mine comes out half as good as the scarefx one!


----------



## Hellrazor

check this out. Im soooo proud of meeeee!!!


----------



## Dr Morbius

Very nice...I must do one of those!


----------



## Front Yard Fright

that's pretty awesome! i would be proud too!


----------



## ScareFX

Hellrazor said:


> check this out. Im soooo proud of meeeee!!! ...


You should be proud Hellrazor! Looking great!


----------



## Hellrazor

ok now here she is with green paint, I liked the green ooze idea better than the yellow and with some green lights in it, with the hands... Im going to bed now....


----------



## Hellrazor

And there you have it, my hommage to Mr Unpleasant and Scare FX. Now on to the witch and the fire...


----------



## ScareFX

Hellrazor said:


> ok now here she is with green paint, I liked the green ooze idea better than the yellow and with some green lights in it, with the hands... Im going to bed now....


Take a well deserved rest Hellrazor. It looks great!


----------



## Ugly Joe

That is soooo cool...

Good work on the cauldron - and that is some good work with the spray foam to get that "foaming" brew spilling out of the pot...I always make a mess...

...with the foam too - not just brew...brew makes me messy...sloppy...sloshy...more Ugly than Ugly...


----------



## Mr Unpleasant

Way To Go Hellrazor! that is lookin' great and no hommage necessary, it's all you! Your going to be done before me at that rate, mine is still sitting in limbo, damn I hate work!


----------



## Hellrazor

mine is done till the end of summer. My brother is giving me a stand up ocelating fan to use for the witch, but he needs it for the summer. So I will finish the witch once I get it cuz Im gonna us it for her body and to make her head turn.... 

Now on to the boarded window as I also have to wait till the end of August to start my Scarecrow....I think...


----------



## BobC

*Building My Trish opps I mean Witch j/k Trish*

I was finally able to "Borrow"a Barrel from my job and get to the store to get the other things needed for the witch so now Let the Building begin.



Later all :jol:


----------



## DeathTouch

I have been building my ScareFX witch today. My hands are glued shut from the spray glue but I love it. I don't have a head yet, but I am thinking I will make one from scratch. Something Pumpkinritish will do. I shall call it pumpkinrot scarefx witch from Cleavagesland.(get it) Never mind, I should have quit when I was just talking about the head.


----------



## Hellrazor

Cool, cant wait to see your pics BobC!


----------



## DeathTouch

Starting the painting job as I speak. You will notice the gaps on top. I had to find another way to fill them in. Which I did.


----------



## trishaanne

Um, Bobc.....are you sure you spelled that right? I mean, the thing I am MOST called starts with a "B", not a "W". Be careful of what you say, my friend, because I know where you live! MUWHAHAHA


----------



## ScareFX

DeathTouch said:


> Starting the painting job as I speak. You will notice the gaps on top. I had to find another way to fill them in. Which I did....


Looking good DeathTouch!


----------



## DeathTouch

ScareFX said:


> Looking good DeathTouch!


Thank you. Your how-to site has been my friend for that last few days. My wife just wants to see it work. I told her that I wasn't worried about that yet. I know I can get that to work.


----------



## Hellrazor

cool! what did you use for your "rivets"


----------



## Mr Unpleasant

DeathTouch said:


> Thank you. Your how-to site has been my friend for that last few days. My wife just wants to see it work. I told her that I wasn't worried about that yet. I know I can get that to work.


 My old boss was the same way DT, he had a phrase that he used that was pretty funny. "I don't want to know about the labor pains....Just deliver the baby" 
Anyway yours is looking great and I too would like to know what you used for the rivets. To me they look like ant bait traps or maybe covers from a commercial firesafety sprinkler system, either way they add a nice touch.

I worked on mine a little on Fri & Sat. you can get a pretty good idea of what it's going to look like when I'm done. check my blog for updates


----------



## DeathTouch

Mr Unpleasant said:


> My old boss was the same way DT, he had a phrase that he used that was pretty funny. "I don't want to know about the labor pains....Just deliver the baby"
> Anyway yours is looking great and I too would like to know what you used for the rivets. To me they look like ant bait traps or maybe covers from a commercial firesafety sprinkler system, either way they add a nice touch.
> 
> I worked on mine a little on Fri & Sat. you can get a pretty good idea of what it's going to look like when I'm done. check my blog for updates


In a nutshell you are right. We have all these different sizes of covers for the fire detectors that we sell. They are just plastic covers. I thought it would be cool to see if I could make this as an effect to the caldron. I might to put a little touch of latex on the tip of them so that the writing doesn't show, but they look ok. I also started straying it down with spray texture that I bought at Wal-mart. But I ran out. I think I need more of that and then hit it was some more black paint.

I do have a question for anyone who can answer this. For the sides that hold the rings, how did you get them to fit snuggly on the side of the barrel. The first prototye that I made will not fit snuggly because it is too long. I guess they need to be thinner or did you glue one side and give it some heat on one side to bend the foam a little. OH, and how did you guys paint the 2nd color. Spray paint, spoong, what?

Here are some current photos along with what the caps look like. Not too sure if I liked the effect of the spray texture I put on there. I am looking for a more bummpy surface. I was even thinking about using sandpaper to rough it up a little.










Picture this morning.


----------



## Hellrazor

I dont understand your question about the rings.... I just cut mine higher on one side so it would "roll" with the barrel, but not sure what you mean.

I used "chalkboard" flat black spray for the second coat... But, I did the barrel, then put on all the "hardware" then I sprayed it with the chalkboard paint.... I like the flat black effect. I was going to dry brush on some gold paint I have for the hardware, but not this year. I like the effect I have right now. Perhaps next year so I dont get bored with it. 

Thats my info, looking forward to the 2 "experts" to put in their 2 cents. LOL


----------



## DeathTouch

Hellrazor said:


> I dont understand your question about the rings.... I just cut mine higher on one side so it would "roll" with the barrel, but not sure what you mean.
> 
> I used "chalkboard" flat black spray for the second coat... But, I did the barrel, then put on all the "hardware" then I sprayed it with the chalkboard paint.... I like the flat black effect. I was going to dry brush on some gold paint I have for the hardware, but not this year. I like the effect I have right now. Perhaps next year so I dont get bored with it.
> 
> Thats my info, looking forward to the 2 "experts" to put in their 2 cents. LOL


I guess the questions wasn't about the rings but the base for the rings. Since the barrel is curved, a flat square piece won't sit flush on the barrel. Any Suggestions?


----------



## ScareFX

DeathTouch said:


> I guess the questions wasn't about the rings but the base for the rings. Since the barrel is curved, a flat square piece won't sit flush on the barrel. Any Suggestions?


You're right about the curve DT. I just used a piece of the blue foam between the wood and the barrel. That filled the gaps on the edges.


----------



## DeathTouch

How did you do paint on the brown coat? Sponge it on or what?

Oh, and thank you. And thank you for creating this prop. It is alot of fun. I think more fun than with the crypt.


----------



## Mr Unpleasant

Hey DT,
I carved out the back of the base a little, just enough to get it so that it was able to rock back and forth. Basically give it two contact points and caulk and screw the rest together


----------



## ScareFX

DeathTouch said:


> How did you do paint on the brown coat? Sponge it on or what?
> 
> Oh, and thank you. And thank you for creating this prop. It is alot of fun. I think more fun than with the crypt.


I used a cheap airbrush and some acrylic craft paint for the brown coat.

And you're welcome. I'm so happy so many people are building similar props. The creative variations and improvements are just fantastic.


----------



## otherworldly

This is the year! I can wait no longer! I must build this prop! You guys are all just too inspiring! ScareFX, I add my thanks to the pile!


----------



## DeathTouch

You guys are going to kill me but I changed my plans on the ScareFX witch again. I redesigned the cauldron's handles to be big large hands instead. But I did get the motor setup last night to work, I just need to rig the piece of wood to fit it. But thinks are going smooth.


----------



## Mr Unpleasant

Oooh that's a nice idea, I've got a pair of those big shrek hands that kids play with. Drill a nice fat hole in those and away we go. That's it...I'm starting over! j/k


----------



## DeathTouch

I wish mine were that simple. Of course I do have a pair of halk hands, but I don't think it will work. I guess I will have to make the hands from scratch. I have some extrea latex that should take care of that.


----------



## Mr Unpleasant

DeathTouch said:


> I wish mine were that simple. Of course I do have a pair of halk hands, but I don't think it will work. I guess I will have to make the hands from scratch. I have some extrea latex that should take care of that.


 I was just about to edit my last post and say Hulk hands might be better but they're pretty big.


----------



## DeathTouch

Opps, I missed spelled hulk. Oh, well. You know what I meant. YOu know I am mental.


----------



## DeathTouch

Ok, started putting some of the do-dads on the front. I needed to repaint it anyway. But now the wife thinks I need more foam skulls. It will take some time to get those foam skulls. I am not sure, what do you think?


----------



## Mr Unpleasant

I gotta hand it to you DT you got a creative mind. I love the skull idea, what about inplace of the rivets? I know that going backwards but that might look cool too. Oh and, please excuse my crude use of Photoshop.


----------



## Hellrazor

Cool Mr Unpleasant. At first site I thought that was DTs pic. Good job. I like the skulls for rivets better too!


----------



## DeathTouch

So I take it you both don't like the rivets? I was planning on covering them with a little foam and repainting them. The wife said she likes the idea of more skulls but on the top role. I kind of like that idea. I think I can make the rivets look a little less noticeable. Plus the hands that will hold the chains or handles. So how about a few more skulls on the top role and I do something different with the rivets?


----------



## Torgen

I *like* the rivets, and would only put the skulls across the top.

But that's just me.


----------



## Hellrazor

The rivets are cool really. I just like the sculls better for rivets and then the hands holding the handles would be perfect!

But thats just me.  LOL


----------



## Mr Unpleasant

I like the rivets too, but it seems like it would be to much to have both, specially if you're going to paint the bands and rivert another color. But that's just my opinion DT, and if my wife doesn't listen to my opinions, you definitely don't have to!


----------



## Mr Unpleasant

Hellrazor said:


> Cool Mr Unpleasant. At first site I thought that was DTs pic. Good job. I like the skulls for rivets better too!


That is DT's pic...I just altered it a bit.


----------



## DeathTouch

Hey ScareFX, how did you do the broomstick? I take it that you built a foam box and put it around the stick. Or did you use that foam wrap like for the cauldron and just wrap the stick up with that.


----------



## ScareFX

I used pink extruded foam to cover the pipe. I glued two 12"x2" x4" rectangular pieces of foam together which formed a 12x4x4 block. Then I used a 1" bit to drill thru the long length of the glued block. I made two of these blocks and slipped them down over the PCV. I made one more 12x4x4 block but only drilled 6" into that block. I put that block over the end of the PVC and glued the three blocks together. Then I then carved and painted the foam to look like wood.


----------



## DeathTouch

Do you think I could get away with using a pool noodle?


----------



## ScareFX

DeathTouch said:


> Do you think I could get away with using a pool noodle?


I'm sure that would work just fine.


----------



## DeathTouch

After a while, this thread should be renamed, "look at all the stuff I have done to poor ScareFX new prop." I guess it could be worse. Today I worked on the riviets a little. They still need something. I know, mr unpleasant said rip them off and put skulls. I did buy more skulls but not enought to cover the whole thing. Sorry Mr. Unpleasant. I did give the cauldron hands to hold the ring for the chain though. I know, I need to get smaller rings. They are just too big. What was I thinking. I am planning on latexing the hands with a little cotten and buying smaller rings. Next comes the painting of the cauldron.


----------



## DeathTouch

Just to show that I have been trying to catch up with you ScareFX Witch lovers, I worked on mine a little today. Got to fix a few bugs with the motor. There is a bump in the middle of the barrel that might give me some problems with the motor being level. But I did get the pool noodle to work and I got the hands on. They may need a little color, but I am getting there. You can see I was testing out the motor with my power supply in the back.


----------



## Hellrazor

its looking good DT. THe stick needs to be brown though - I think anyway....I like the skulls like that now that they are on and painted.


----------



## indamudd

Hi Scare FX, Your witch is what I am trying to build!!! I posted where to get a motor for her neck I cannot find one or what kind I need. I know you need a 6 rpm 12 vdc but what about the torque of the motor? What is the name brand of the motor? Did it come with the long shaft? Also I feel dumb for this question because I work in the trades But I do not have a clue of what you wrapped the stir stick with. Is that some kind of insulation? Do you mold this and it turns hard? But anyway your witch rocks and I have to build this. I am a novice at this but I am pretty handy. Also I am a painter by trade and if you do not mind a tip from the painter dude on painting the culdron. I did notice at least on my drum after I tested a spot with the fusion paint after a couple of coats it scratched off. Even though it said no sanding required I did sand it with 80 grit (100 seemed to smooth it) with a electric sander. Painted it with 3 light coats(better than one heavy) let it dry for a day then sprayed it with flat black a couple of light coats. It seemed to give it a pretty rock hard finish. And the sanding marks give the culdron a beat up look. But anyway thanks for sharing your witch and letting others having a wack at building her. Scott


----------



## indamudd

I know what you used now for the stir stick and also I not spell so good (culdron?) Thats for sniffing paint all day!!! Scott


----------



## DeathTouch

Hellrazor said:


> its looking good DT. THe stick needs to be brown though - I think anyway....I like the skulls like that now that they are on and painted.


Thank you Hallrazor. The stick is now brown. I don't have a current picture but this is what the cauldron looks like painted. I might have to repaint it. I have had a lot of people from the Christmas sites that love this cauldron, so I sent them to ScareFX's site.


----------



## Hellrazor

That ROCKS!!!! WOW great job DT.


----------



## Hellrazor

Indasand: I am using a stand up ocelating fan for the witch. She will turn then. For the stick in the Cauldron I am using a BBQ motor, others have used Turntables. 

Good Luck, post pics please.I would love to see them.


----------



## ScareFX

indasand1 said:


> Hi Scare FX, Your witch is what I am trying to build!!! I posted where to get a motor for her neck I cannot find one or what kind I need. I know you need a 6 rpm 12 vdc but what about the torque of the motor? What is the name brand of the motor? Did it come with the long shaft? Also I feel dumb for this question because I work in the trades But I do not have a clue of what you wrapped the stir stick with. Is that some kind of insulation? Do you mold this and it turns hard? But anyway your witch rocks and I have to build this. I am a novice at this but I am pretty handy. Also I am a painter by trade and if you do not mind a tip from the painter dude on painting the culdron. I did notice at least on my drum after I tested a spot with the fusion paint after a couple of coats it scratched off. Even though it said no sanding required I did sand it with 80 grit (100 seemed to smooth it) with a electric sander. Painted it with 3 light coats(better than one heavy) let it dry for a day then sprayed it with flat black a couple of light coats. It seemed to give it a pretty rock hard finish. And the sanding marks give the culdron a beat up look. But anyway thanks for sharing your witch and letting others having a wack at building her. Scott


Hi Scott,

The motor for the neck does not need a lot of torque since it's really just rotating the head on a pivot. I got the motor from allelectronics.com but they don't carry it any longer. There was no name or markings on the motor. It does have a long shaft but that's not really necessary. You just have to be able to attach the crank arm. You could always go with a Dayton, but that's a pricey option.

Thanks for the tip on the painting. I'll add that to the project description during the next revision.

I glad you liked the prop and have fun building your version!


----------



## slimy

I'm switching my witch this year. Last year after Halloween I got a singing dancing 5' skeleton pirate for real cheap. I have already stripped him down. I will be cutting off his arms, attaching the stirring arms with zip ties. Then placing the witch mask over his skull. The skeleton has a 'line in jack' with a speaker and synchrounus mouth movement and the head will turn. This couldn't be any simpler. My witch will turn its head and TALK. The skeleton? I paid $15 for him. 

And now I'm going to have to add some skulls since DT's came out so good.


----------



## Mr Unpleasant

Okay, here it is DT wanted a sneak-peak and I'll give up this much about my witch. Witch :: Witch vid video by daboes - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vid10.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid10.photobucket.com/albums/a148/daboes/Witch/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@a148/daboes/Witch/witchvideo.


----------



## ScareFX

Mr Unpleasant said:


> Okay, here it is DT wanted a sneak-peak and I'll give up this much about my witch. A little video to satisfy the hunger.


Awesome! Fantastic job Mr Unpleasant!


----------



## heresjohnny

ScareFX said:


> Hi Scott,
> 
> The motor for the neck does not need a lot of torque since it's really just rotating the head on a pivot. I got the motor from allelectronics.com but they don't carry it any longer. There was no name or markings on the motor. It does have a long shaft but that's not really necessary. You just have to be able to attach the crank arm. You could always go with a Dayton, but that's a pricey option.
> 
> Thanks for the tip on the painting. I'll add that to the project description during the next revision.
> 
> I glad you liked the prop and have fun building your version!


I just ordered one of these from allelectronics http://www.allelectronics.com/cgi-bin/item/DCM-276/400400/5_RPM_GEAR_MOTOR,_12VDC_.html, don't know if this will fit the bill, but even a cheap DC motor can generate quite a bit of torque when geared down.


----------



## ScareFX

heresjohnny said:


> I just ordered one of these from allelectronics http://www.allelectronics.com/cgi-bin/item/DCM-276/400400/5_RPM_GEAR_MOTOR,_12VDC_.html, don't know if this will fit the bill, but even a cheap DC motor can generate quite a bit of torque when geared down.


Looks like that one could be a winner. Let us know what you think after you get it.


----------



## Hellrazor

nice Mr. Unpleasant! Very cool.


----------



## heresjohnny

Mr Unpleasant, that is an awesome job so far on the witch. Where did you get the voice track? Add this to my list of got-to-build-one-of those!



Mr Unpleasant said:


> Okay, here it is DT wanted a sneak-peak and I'll give up this much about my witch. A little video to satisfy the hunger.


----------



## heresjohnny

DeathTouch said:


> Thank you Hallrazor. The stick is now brown. I don't have a current picture but this is what the cauldron looks like painted. I might have to repaint it. I have had a lot of people from the Christmas sites that love this cauldron, so I sent them to ScareFX's site.


Wow, I have not been following this thread, that looks outstanding DeathTouch. Can I have it? I'll pay shipping.


----------



## Dr Morbius

Hey, DT..where did you get those foam skulls?


----------



## DeathTouch

I got the skulls from Terror Syndicate. They also have life sized ones which I bought to replace my FCG.

Man, I am going to have to rethink my process on the witch. Mr. Unpleasant's witch is awesome. Maybe instead of dark and scary..Well, after the video you can tell me.

http://s7.photobucket.com/albums/y260/lovermonkey/Halloween/?action=view&current=cauldron.flv


----------



## ScareFX

DeathTouch said:


> I got the skulls from Terror Syndicate. They also have life sized ones which I bought to replace my FCG.
> 
> Man, I am going to have to rethink my process on the witch. Mr. Unpleasant's witch is awesome. Maybe instead of dark and scary..Well, after the video you can tell me.
> 
> http://s7.photobucket.com/albums/y260/lovermonkey/Halloween/?action=view&current=cauldron.flv


LOL - Very amusing DT.


----------



## indamudd

Hey Scare fx I think I found a motor, what do you think?

http://www.surpluscenter.com/item.asp?UID=2006081203324460&item=5-1587&catname=electric

I know it is only 4 rpm but do you think it will make that much of a difference? Also allelectronics has the same motor but 5 rpm but for 9.00 while surplus is 2.99 do you think these will work? Thanks Scott


----------



## ScareFX

indasand1 said:


> Hey Scare fx I think I found a motor, what do you think?
> 
> http://www.surpluscenter.com/item.asp?UID=2006081203324460&item=5-1587&catname=electric
> 
> I know it is only 4 rpm but do you think it will make that much of a difference? Also allelectronics has the same motor but 5 rpm but for 9.00 while surplus is 2.99 do you think these will work? Thanks Scott


I think that would work fine and you sure can't beat the price! I don't think the slower rate will matter. I used a 6 rpm motor because that's what I had. Having the head turn slower might actually be creepier.


----------



## Lilly

Dr Morbius....I can't tell the size of the skulls used on here but maybe this will help also: 
There is a store called Walgreens here( big drugstore chain) that i get skulls from at Halloween time. These are about 4 inches maybe 5 inches tall . they are 99 cents last time i bought them. Im sure they went up in price since that was 2 yrs ago and i went to about 5 dif stores and bought all of them. 
I don't know if you have anything like that in the state you live in.


----------



## indamudd

Thanks SF, I ordered 5 of them. Why not have a few laying around in the parts bin, plus they kinda rob you in shipping 10 bucks. So by ordering 5 that brought it down to 2 bucks apiece for shipping. But anyway thanks for all your help and will post pic's of her in the building stage. Now off to Death studios for my lovely ladie and her hands. I think I will go with the plain swamp witch as you went with the green one. Also I will post pic's of my wicked railroad crossing sign in building stage I just got 99% of the materials last night and hope it comes out like I want it to. AgainThanks for all your help and I hope you do not mind if I hit a snag if I ask a few questions. 
Thanks So much Scott


----------



## indamudd

Hi HeresJohnny, I found these gear motors here

http://www.surpluscenter.com/item.asp?UID=2006081203324460&item=5-1587&catname=electric

They are about the same thing but one rpm slower and they and 2.99 each. They sock it to you for 10 bucks shipping so at 3.00 apiece I ordered 5.
Thanks for your help all you guys are great!!!!! Scott


----------



## ShadyHallows

indasand1-Those motors spin around fully unlike an oscalating fan right?


----------



## ScareFX

indasand1 said:


> Thanks SF, I ordered 5 of them. Why not have a few laying around in the parts bin, plus they kinda rob you in shipping 10 bucks. So by ordering 5 that brought it down to 2 bucks apiece for shipping. But anyway thanks for all your help and will post pic's of her in the building stage. Now off to Death studios for my lovely ladie and her hands. I think I will go with the plain swamp witch as you went with the green one. Also I will post pic's of my wicked railroad crossing sign in building stage I just got 99% of the materials last night and hope it comes out like I want it to. AgainThanks for all your help and I hope you do not mind if I hit a snag if I ask a few questions.
> Thanks So much Scott


You're very welcome Scott. Keep us up to date with your progress!


----------



## Torgen

indasand1 said:


> Hey Scare fx I think I found a motor, what do you think?
> 
> http://www.surpluscenter.com/item.asp?UID=2006081203324460&item=5-1587&catname=electric
> 
> I know it is only 4 rpm but do you think it will make that much of a difference? Also allelectronics has the same motor but 5 rpm but for 9.00 while surplus is 2.99 do you think these will work? Thanks Scott


Would this motor work for a FCG?


----------



## Dr Morbius

DeathTouch said:


> I got the skulls from Terror Syndicate. They also have life sized ones which I bought to replace my FCG.
> 
> Man, I am going to have to rethink my process on the witch. Mr. Unpleasant's witch is awesome. Maybe instead of dark and scary..Well, after the video you can tell me.
> 
> http://s7.photobucket.com/albums/y260/lovermonkey/Halloween/?action=view&current=cauldron.flv


I hear sound, but no moving picture...Just a still shot..is that right? Or am I missing a plug-in?


----------



## Dr Morbius

Lilly said:


> Dr Morbius....I can't tell the size of the skulls used on here but maybe this will help also:
> There is a store called Walgreens here( big drugstore chain) that i get skulls from at Halloween time. These are about 4 inches maybe 5 inches tall . they are 99 cents last time i bought them. Im sure they went up in price since that was 2 yrs ago and i went to about 5 dif stores and bought all of them.
> I don't know if you have anything like that in the state you live in.


There's a Walgreens 1 block from my house..Thanks Lilly!


----------



## Dr Morbius

Mr Unpleasant said:


> Okay, here it is DT wanted a sneak-peak and I'll give up this much about my witch. A little video to satisfy the hunger.


Douglas Fir Hack? Very nice..I wish they still made those DF's...Impossible to find now.


----------



## DeathTouch

Dr Morbius said:


> I hear sound, but no moving picture...Just a still shot..is that right? Or am I missing a plug-in?


That would correct fellow Hauntforum member.


----------



## jdubbya

Have been following this thread and hope I didn't miss something, but wondered what kind of glue you're using to adhere the foam bands to the cauldron after it has been painted. Got my drum cut down yesterday and the foam ring around the top. Plan to paint this week and add the foam "hardware". So painting the cauldron black is the first step, followed by adding hardware and then painting that, correct. Just a black brush on latex for the foam stuff? Thanks


----------



## ScareFX

jdubbya said:


> Have been following this thread and hope I didn't miss something, but wondered what kind of glue you're using to adhere the foam bands to the cauldron after it has been painted. Got my drum cut down yesterday and the foam ring around the top. Plan to paint this week and add the foam "hardware". So painting the cauldron black is the first step, followed by adding hardware and then painting that, correct. Just a black brush on latex for the foam stuff? Thanks


jdubbya,
I used Goop to glue on the foam ring...but I would guess any glue that can be used with plastic and would not eat the foam would be fine. Your plan seems fine...that's the way I did it.


----------



## jdubbya

Thanks Woody!


----------



## indamudd

ShadyHallows 
It says it rotates and it even goes in reverse I bought 5 of them. I was just worried that the RPM was to slow but I do not think that 6 rpm to 4 rpm will make that much of a difference. I guess I will find out huh. Scott


----------



## indamudd

Hey Torgen, I am sorry but I am new to this but what is a FCG. But when I get the motor I am counting on Wensday I will let you know about the motor and how good it is. Thanks Scott


----------



## Torgen

FCG is Flying Crank Ghost. Most commonly, people soak cheesecloth in Rit whitener to make it glow under black light, then use a styro wig head from Sally's Beauty Supply for the head and wire for the arms. It's mounted to a cross framework, and uses wires and pulleys to "float" up and down, with the arms moving differently than the head.

There are probably hundreds of FCG sites, but this is the original, I believe (someone here will correct me if I'm wrong!)

http://www.phantasmechanics.com/fcghost1.html


----------



## indamudd

juesss I should have known that I only looked at 40 million crank ghosts
I told you I was green. Maybe someone out there can anwser that one
I really do not know what type of motor they use and what rpm it is on the motor they use. I sure there is a way to make it work. I tell ya for 3 bucks you cannot go wrong. Scott


----------



## indamudd

Oh I forgot if you order you have to order the plug also I have to go back or call them before they ship to add the plugs. If they have them. All electronics wants 35 cents each fo them but wants 7 bucks to ship. HMMMMM. Sound like a ripoff 7.00 to ship a 35 cent item. Scott


----------



## Torgen

Hey Scott, I"m going to order the $9 motor and some plugs, and also a wiper motor. If they've already processed your order, don't worry about it. I'll put a plug in an envelope for you when I get them.


----------



## DeathTouch

Help! To anyone that has the Witch head turning good. Well, I made most of the witch today but the head isn't turning. I had a witch bitch of a time getting it to work. I think the problem is at the the neck. As the motor is turning it is binding in that spot. So I was wondering if anyone had some really good shots of what you did. I looked at ScareFX's pictures but it is hard to see what he did at the problem where I think I am having. So Heeeelllpp!


----------



## ScareFX

Hey DT. Where on the neck is it binding? Does it turn freely if the crank is not connected? The neck should easily spin 360 degrees if the crank is not connected.


----------



## DeathTouch

No, the bar will bend if the motor turns, going downward. I am guessing that the middle bar has to have more give on both ends. I don't know if I have to make the holes wider on both ends of the middle bar?


----------



## ScareFX

DeathTouch said:


> No, the bar will bend if the motor turns, going downward. I am guessing that the middle bar has to have more give on both ends. I don't know if I have to make the holes wider on both ends of the middle bar?


All the bars need to be on the same plane. If they are not lined up it will cause binding.


----------



## DeathTouch

Inital the bars are lined up but when it starts going the bar on the neck will go off then I get the bend effect. When the bars goes down how or what stops the bar from going to far. if you know what i mean.


----------



## ScareFX

The bar attached to the neck must be tight and must remain in the same plane as the motor arm as it moves back and forth.

http://64.226.23.133/woodycarr/scarefx/crank_head.html


----------



## DeathTouch

Yea, I have been looking at that all day. I am good at electronics but I am like a monkey trying to Fu*k a football when it calls for anything mechanical. Let me try it again. Maybe I need to look at it at another angle. Thank you ScareFX.


----------



## Mr Unpleasant

DT, here is a pic of my mount. At 1st I had the motor mounted the wrong way, it just seemed more natural the first way but like you the arms would bind.


----------



## DeathTouch

Thank you Mr. U. Yea, I have a different motor than you. It is mounted different. Well, I did get the head to move and now the head also goes up and down as well. Not the effect I was going for. Damn it, back to the drawing board. But first I am going to sleep. Damn motors.


----------



## indamudd

Thanks that would be great, I tell you what I will trade a motor for a plug this way you can compare the 2 and see if they are the same.
Scott


----------



## DeathTouch

Thank you ScareFX and Mr. Unpleasant. I got it working. My neck piece was too short, stupid me. But now I am having problems with the wife wanting to really help with making the witch head. She used my clay that I had and started making up the face. But I must say she did a good job, eventhough she said she isn't done yet. The only think I did to it was dremel the teeth on the skull.


----------



## slightlymad

Very nice how to I could definitly build from that. love that reaper


----------



## ScareFX

Thanks slightlymad.


----------



## DeathTouch

Well, I have an update. I am not as far as some of you out there, but I working on it. I still messing with how tall she is going to be, size, that sort of thing. But I did get a picture and the head now works. Thank God! The witch face is still being worked on. My wife really wants to build the face. So that is her job. Unless she starts going slow on me then I am talking over. He is a shot of her today. I can't wait to put my light controller in there to control the ligths from the cauldron and the fire below. I found amber lights from Romans for 1 buck a piece.


----------



## jdubbya

That's looking great!
I pretty much just started and have the cauldron painted, waiting to put the foam bands/rivets on. I plan to have my witch free standing (not attatched to the cauldron base). Per Woody, that shouldn't be a problem as there is not much transfer of movement from the stick to the arms to the witch frame. I have the frame almost complete.
A couple things I noticed that I'd like input on; Has anyone's cauldron lost some of it's round shape? Mine seems to have "flattened" a bit. Nothing really out of line, and in fact it gives it an old, worn look. Just wondered if others had noticed this.
The wooden strip that holds the green lights needs to be attatched before the foam bands in order to hide the screws; correct?
Also, orange flicker lights; are these the same as standard blinking lights. When I think of flicker, I see lights that fade off and on, not blink off and on like Xmas twinkle lights. These I can get easy, but I haven't see a "flicker" light set. Am I reading too much into this?
Really inspiring stuff from everyone. This is going to be the next FCG as far a popular props!


----------



## ScareFX

Hey jdubbya,

My cauldron "flattened" a bit to. No one has noticed.  You could put the wooden strip on before the bands but I did it afterwards. By putting them in right below each band and painting the head, you can't see them. 

Most of the light sets have a "special" flicker bulb included. It's usually with the spare bulbs and has a different color tip. If the set does not have a flicker bulb, pull out your Christmas light spare bulbs and see if there is one. Once that single bulb has been replaced the set will flicker.


----------



## ScareFX

DeathTouch said:


> Well, I have an update. I am not as far as some of you out there, but I working on it. I still messing with how tall she is going to be, size, that sort of thing. But I did get a picture and the head now works. Thank God! The witch face is still being worked on. My wife really wants to build the face. So that is her job. Unless she starts going slow on me then I am talking over. He is a shot of her today. I can't wait to put my light controller in there to control the ligths from the cauldron and the fire below. I found amber lights from Romans for 1 buck a piece.


Looking good DT. I'm sure your wife will do a great job.


----------



## jdubbya

ScareFX said:


> Hey jdubbya,
> 
> My cauldron "flattened" a bit to. No one has noticed.  You could put the wooden strip on before the bands but I did it afterwards. By putting them in right below each band and painting the head, you can't see them.
> 
> Most of the light sets have a "special" flicker bulb included. It's usually with the spare bulbs and has a different color tip. If the set does not have a flicker bulb, pull out your Christmas light spare bulbs and see if there is one. Once that single bulb has been replaced the set will flicker.


Thanks Woody. Glad to know my cauldron isn't the only one with some distortion. I gotcha on the bulbs. Just a difference in wording. It's a blinker bulb. I was trying to make it something else. Good idea on the screws. You wouldn't see them once painted.
Appreciate it!


----------



## ScareFX

jdubbya said:


> Thanks Woody. Glad to know my cauldron isn't the only one with some distortion. I gotcha on the bulbs. Just a difference in wording. It's a blinker bulb. I was trying to make it something else. Good idea on the screws. You wouldn't see them once painted.
> Appreciate it!


You're right jdubbya. Blinker is the correct term. Sorry about the confusion.


----------



## Beepem

holy crap.....thats insane


----------



## Hellrazor

Question for Scare FX and Mr. Unpleasant. I would like to enter my witch (when finished) and cauldron in a contest that I am on another site with. Would either of you have a problem with that? I did get all my ideas from you. But, as I think about it, there are not many new ideas to come up with out there - and why reinvent the wheel I say. I just want your permission to go ahead and enter it. If you would rather I didnt, I wont....

Thanks


----------



## ScareFX

Hellrazor said:


> ...I just want your permission to go ahead and enter it...
> 
> Thanks


That's no problem at all as far as I'm concerned Hellrazor. It's your prop. Go for it. I hope you win!


----------



## DeathTouch

Here is an update. Busy weekend. Trying to do 20 things at once. You can tell by the picture. The wife didn't have time to work on the face, so I took it back for a while so I can see if the stick hits the witch in the face. Well, at one point I dropped the head and part of the face broke off. My wife was pissed. Opps, sorry... The hands seem to work good, thank God! I was also trying to hook up my light controller to have it control the cauldron lights and the fire lights. I was going to get a video of it, but the program is a little off.


----------



## jdubbya

Looks great! That cauldron rocks! Are you going to have it hanging from "chains" like scarefx or leave it as is? I'm putting my foam bands/rivets on today and painting tomorrow. Thinking of having the rings hang down and maybe not using the hanging chains, at least for now.
As I haven't made the ring holders yet, can I ask how large the square bases are for these?
Thanks.


----------



## DeathTouch

I was thinking about, if I have time, create two skeleton guys coming out of the ground which are holding the chains. But only if I have time. I also have the bag of bones left from ACC. I was thinking about painting them or staining and then putting them under the cauldron like a pile of kindling wood.


----------



## Hellrazor

thats waht im doing DT. Im gonna have some sticks and sculls and some bucky bones under the cauldron with red flicker lights in the middle to look as though they are glowing embars.... Cool eh. I can twait till the summer heat is done so I can take my tall oscelating fan to finish my witch. ITs gonna ROCK!


----------



## Hellrazor

DT that is a great picture! WOW way to go. I definatly have to add the bronze to mine, I wasnt going to but it looks much much better. 

Jdub, I didnt do the square pieces for my handles> i Just put them on level, the ring holders that is. I am not doing the chains either myself as I do not have a covered porch to do it yet anyway... perhaps next year we will cover my porch,then I will change it....

I cant wait to see your pics J, post as you do them!


----------



## DeathTouch

It looks like bronze doesn't it. Really it is brown that I bought at Ace Hardware and then I sponged it on. You can see the sponge in the picture. Damn, I better pick that up when I get home or the dog will get it. Thank you Hellrazor. I wondered if it was ok. My wife just shakes her head or says it looks ok. I needed a little more feedback than that. LOL.


----------



## krough

Awesome work on that cauldron DT, makes my ScareFX cauldron look plain in comparison. Is that a groundbreaker in the picture as well?


----------



## DeathTouch

krough said:


> Awesome work on that cauldron DT, makes my ScareFX cauldron look plain in comparison. Is that a groundbreaker in the picture as well?


Yes it is Krough. I made it in tribute to you; since you are my hero. I call him Joe. It almost sounds like Krough, but just a little different.


----------



## Dr Morbius

Is that a Scarecrow I see? At least a prop-on-a-stick. Looks great!


----------



## DeathTouch

Dr Morbius said:


> Is that a Scarecrow I see? At least a prop-on-a-stick. Looks great!


No sorry. It is a Pumpkinrot Popsicle.


----------



## Dr Morbius

Mmmmm...Propsicles


----------



## jdubbya

Thanks Hellrazor. Gotcha on the handles/rings. Not sure how I want this yet.
What type/brand of paint are you using to cover the entire prop once all the hardware is on? I'm assuming a flat black latex that is brushed?
Screw ups or little things that I've noticed so far;
The foam pipe cover for the cauldron rim did not go all the way around my top. I was prolly 1.5 inches shy so had to piece in a small chunk from another one I had lying around.
That 3M adhesive is great stuff to work with!
I used "Goop" for the foam rim but bought the small tube and should have got the larger one so I ran out half way around. Ended up using the 3M for the rest and it worked great.
Next is to paint/airbrush the entire prop, then order the motor and start on that piece.
I made a vow to start early this year and am really glad I didn't wait until the end of September to tackle this!


----------



## Hellrazor

I found the same about the black rim - 1.5 inches short - I jsut pieced it as well - 80/20 right. 
I used the "blackboard" flat spray paint. It worked great! and I have some left over. My first coat on the barrel was a glossy black and my over all coat was the blackboard paint as I could not find any other "flat" spray paint and I didnt want to brush it on. 

I used the black foam for the top the stuff that already has the adhesive strips on it, worked awesome!

I want pics, i want em , wanna see em now....


----------



## DeathTouch

Dr Morbius said:


> Mmmmm...Propsicles


I never made it with out biting. Ask Mr. Krough. He will tell you how many licks it takes to get to the center of a propsicle.


----------



## jdubbya

Hellrazor,
The blackboard spray paint; is this the name brand or a color offered by a mfgr? Can you tell me where you got it? Sorry for sounding so needy...but I am!
I hope to take some pics but it will be more of the finished product, hopefully.

Thanks for all the help.


----------



## BTH

I'm almost done with my witch. I still have to install the two large rings to the tree branches but won't do that till its in place. I ended up changing the motor for the stirring three different times. First one wasn't powerful enough, 2nd was too noisy, and the third is a toyota wiper moter at 5 vdc(computer power supply). I couldn't have done it without all the great info on this site and the inspiration from all of the members. Thanks to all of you. Still don't know how to post a pic here so here's my photobucket link. 
http://photobucket.com/albums/y220/indianaholmes/
BTH


----------



## ScareFX

BTH said:


> I'm almost done with my witch. I still have to install the two large rings to the tree branches but won't do that till its in place. I ended up changing the motor for the stirring three different times. First one wasn't powerful enough, 2nd was too noisy, and the third is a toyota wiper moter at 5 vdc(computer power supply). I couldn't have done it without all the great info on this site and the inspiration from all of the members. Thanks to all of you. Still don't know how to post a pic here so here's my photobucket link.
> http://photobucket.com/albums/y220/indianaholmes/
> BTH


Wow BTH, your witch looks great! The TOTs are gonna love it!


----------



## Beepem

bth that really is great. the pink shawl is a bit much for me but niiiiiiiiiiiiice.


----------



## DeathTouch

I was working on the programming of the witch lights tonight. It went ok, I just need to get them a little more in tuned with each other. The cauldron light needs to dimmed a little better. I will get it. Here is my first video on the process.

http://s7.photobucket.com/albums/y260/lovermonkey/Halloween/?action=view&current=witch.flv


----------



## Hellrazor

Holy crap guys, those Rock!!!!! WOW is all I can say!


----------



## heresjohnny

BTH said:


> I'm almost done with my witch. I still have to install the two large rings to the tree branches but won't do that till its in place. I ended up changing the motor for the stirring three different times. First one wasn't powerful enough, 2nd was too noisy, and the third is a toyota wiper moter at 5 vdc(computer power supply). I couldn't have done it without all the great info on this site and the inspiration from all of the members. Thanks to all of you. Still don't know how to post a pic here so here's my photobucket link.
> http://photobucket.com/albums/y220/indianaholmes/
> BTH


Very nice Job!


----------



## heresjohnny

DeathTouch said:


> I was working on the programming of the witch lights tonight. It went ok, I just need to get them a little more in tuned with each other. The cauldron light needs to dimmed a little better. I will get it. Here is my first video on the process.
> 
> http://s7.photobucket.com/albums/y260/lovermonkey/Halloween/?action=view&current=witch.flv


Looking great DT, that will be very effective this Halloween.


----------



## Dr Morbius

BTH said:


> I'm almost done with my witch. I still have to install the two large rings to the tree branches but won't do that till its in place. I ended up changing the motor for the stirring three different times. First one wasn't powerful enough, 2nd was too noisy, and the third is a toyota wiper moter at 5 vdc(computer power supply). I couldn't have done it without all the great info on this site and the inspiration from all of the members. Thanks to all of you. Still don't know how to post a pic here so here's my photobucket link.
> http://photobucket.com/albums/y220/indianaholmes/
> BTH


BTH, just use IMG tags. Go to your Photobucket and click on the IMG icon under the pic you want to display. Right click on the highlighted tag and copy onto your clipboard. Go back to HauntForum and right click on the reply field (the same field you use to post responses) and paste it on. The tag should look something like this: "http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y220/indianaholmes/100_0835.jpg[/IMG"]
without the quotes. Had I left out the quotes, the image would appear like this:
[IMG]http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y220/indianaholmes/100_0835.jpg

and this:










BTW, guys, your witches kickass!


----------



## jdubbya

Those trees holding up the chains look fantastic! What great accent!
Question for those who have progressed farther than me; I'm thinking of making the handles out of wood and just screwing them into the side of the cauldron. Any problems you foresee with this? I don't mind the extra weight (negligible) and they would be sturdier than foam, plus I don't want to mess around with carving any more pink foam than I have to.


----------



## malibooman

Hey ScareFX, this may sound like a stupid question, but how long was the bar that you attached to the wiper motor?


----------



## ScareFX

malibooman said:


> Hey ScareFX, this may sound like a stupid question, but how long was the bar that you attached to the wiper motor?


There are no stupid questions here on this forum my friend. 

The bar was about 8 inches.


----------



## Hellrazor

j dub I just bought two straw wreaths in small size for mine. they were about a buck a piece. I also saw the foam ones, after I was done for a bout a buck too.


----------



## edwood saucer

Quick question - which I've obviously missed somewhere...

What is the power source for the wiper motor? How do you hook it to the power source?

You guys are all doing fantastic work. I will love to try this - next year!

ews


----------



## DeathTouch

I am using a computer's power supply. 5vdc side.


----------



## Hellrazor

nice!


----------



## ScareFX

edwood saucer said:


> Quick question - which I've obviously missed somewhere...
> 
> What is the power source for the wiper motor? How do you hook it to the power source?
> 
> You guys are all doing fantastic work. I will love to try this - next year!
> 
> ews


Scary-Terry has the best information for using wiper motors in Halloween props. 
http://www.scary-terry.com/wipmtr/wipmtr.htm


----------



## edwood saucer

Thanks scare...

Running to Walmart now - told the boy we'd make frankenstiens head today!


----------



## malibooman

ScareFX said:


> There are no stupid questions here on this forum my friend.
> 
> The bar was about 8 inches.


Ok, thanks. I am going to get to work on the cauldron in a coupe of weeks. I did order this witch to go with it....
https://www.lillianvernon.com/catal...ch+with+Light-Up+Eyes&parentCatId=7&catId=726
I'll just do a little modifying on it.


----------



## DeathTouch

madmax said:


> Here's 2/3 of my version of ScareFX witch prop. When finished it will have 3 witches. Two stirring (one of the 2 with the turning head) and one witch with a turning head, holding a spell book and talking with mouth moving. When finished I hope to have less than 20 dollars in the whole prop....depending on if I can find a cheap but decent witch mask for the talking witch at the thrift store or yard sale. I made my witches totally different. I made them so they move while they are stirring.Both witches work off of one motor (stirring).


That is really cool. It also has that kinky factor to it. LOL.


----------



## turtle2778

LOL, DT you would see that. Nice job madmax.


----------



## DeathTouch

turtle2778 said:


> LOL, DT you would see that. Nice job madmax.


Oh, no turtle, I meant that two older mature ladies cooking me dinner is a good thing. LOL.


----------



## billman

have u guys seen this witch on ebay item# 140023720021...
check out the video..
http://www.zippyvideos.com/3749829745875876/halloween_video/*simnzsays


----------



## Mr Unpleasant

Wow I go away for 2 weeks and everybody leaves me in the dust. That does it the witch will be finished today at all costs(or maybe tommorrow  ). But everybody's witch is turning out great. I had planned to use fallen tree limbs to hold the chains as well BTH, your looks fantastic! DT, you've been busy as well I see, Is your witch 100% yet? Also, nice use of that foam spine you made but didn't want, it looks great too.


----------



## DeathTouch

Mr Unpleasant said:


> Wow I go away for 2 weeks and everybody leaves me in the dust. That does it the witch will be finished today at all costs(or maybe tommorrow  ). But everybody's witch is turning out great. I had planned to use fallen tree limbs to hold the chains as well BTH, your looks fantastic! DT, you've been busy as well I see, Is your witch 100% yet? Also, nice use of that foam spine you made but didn't want, it looks great too.


The witch isn't finished yet. Motors are working great, I have the light show working the way I want, but the face isn't done and her cloths.


----------



## jdubbya

Need an answer before I proceed. For the stirrer, I have the 3/4 inch wooden dowel. I planned to slip a pool noodle over it, and in fact did so and hit it with a heat gun which made a nice worn effect. I notice on Woody's that he used a piece of pvc over the dowel. Is this necessary, that is to say what needs to pivot; the pvc, or the witches arms? Is it necessary for there to be a free spinning pvc sheath over the dowel, or would the pool noodle be adequate. I'm trying not to overanylyze this but not sure if the pivot of the witches arms is enough. Thanks for any reply.
Also, what does a cheap air brush run? I need to get one but have no idea what I should be paying.


----------



## Mr Unpleasant

I don't actually think it's abolutely necessary to use the pvc over the dowel, that being said I don't think it would operate as smoothly either. If the arms are loosely connected it should be ok as long as there is no horizontal pressure on the stirring stick. By that I mean dont make the arms fully extended and tight when the stick is at it's farthest point from the witch. 
I am using the pvc method that Woody used mostly because of the look of the motion but also because it elimates a point of possible tension. hope this helps.


----------



## ScareFX

If the pool noodle will slip freely around the wooden dowel, then you would not necessarily need the PVC. 

Just keep the concept of the motion in mind. What is actually happening is the hands and outside of the stirrer are attached together and are not spinning. The dowel on the inside is making a complete rotation with every revolution of the motor arm. So there must be freedom of movement between the wooden dowel and whatever material is on the outside. 

The other option would be to not attach the hands to the stirrer and let them form a loose circle around the stick. But I discarded that option because I wanted a more realistic motion than you would get if the stick was turning in the prop hands.

Hope that helps.


----------



## jdubbya

Makes perfect sense! Thanks. I'll have to scrap the pool noodle as it won't fit over the 1 inch pvc but that's okay.
Appreciate the help.


----------



## Mr Unpleasant

The witch is essentially done except for a few things, like I want to paint the clothes with some left over speckle paint I have(It ages clothes fairly nicely) and to mount her to the cauldron. BUt 50 mph winds are keeping me inside as far prop building goes so I though at least sho a pic of the 95% finished witch










If I get to put it all together tomorrow I'll post a new video.
Note* The body is pretty wide...she must be one of those "big boned" gals


----------



## jdubbya

Wow! Looks great! I like the idea opf using the Creepy cloth as a shawl. Lends a nice touch. Can't wait to see the video.:jol:


----------



## ScareFX

It does look great!!!


----------



## BobC

Hello all, Im In the process of making my witch and looking for The motor that turns the neck. They say to use a 6 RPM 12vDC gear motor that was purchased from www.allelectronics.com, With an alrenative of a 6.5 RPM Dayton gear motor because allelectronics does not carry the 6RMP motor anymore. The Dayton Gear motor at $50.00 is alittle out of my budget. Does anyone know a cheaper place to buy this motor? Thanks all. :jol:


----------



## Hellrazor

that is Super Mr. Unpleasant. WOW.


----------



## DeathTouch

Your witch looks awesome Mr. Unpleasant, but she looks like you had her up all night. LOL.


----------



## Dr Morbius

DeathTouch said:


> Your witch looks awesome Mr. Unpleasant, but she looks like you had her up all night. LOL.


----------



## ScareFX

BobC said:


> Hello all, Im In the process of making my witch and looking for The motor that turns the neck. They say to use a 6 RPM 12vDC gear motor that was purchased from www.allelectronics.com, With an alrenative of a 6.5 RPM Dayton gear motor because allelectronics does not carry the 6RMP motor anymore. The Dayton Gear motor at $50.00 is alittle out of my budget. Does anyone know a cheaper place to buy this motor? Thanks all. :jol:


BobC,

Indamudd found a 4RPM motor for $2.99 plus shipping. Details are in post #110 on this page http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=631&page=11. Any details Indamudd? Did it work?


----------



## Mr Unpleasant

Well, when i told my witch what was done to her image on the HauntForum she was pretty up set. I asked her if she was going to cast a spell on someone for desecrating her like that. She said that wouldn't be necessary but she did want me to pass this along

*http://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a148/daboes/Witch/MVC-163F.jpg*


----------



## DeathTouch

Mr Unpleasant said:


> Well, when i told my witch what was done to her image on the HauntForum she was pretty up set. I asked her if she was going to cast a spell on someone for desecrating her like that. She said that wouldn't be necessary but she did want me to pass this along
> 
> *Message to those who blasphemed the witch*


Wow! The Dr. got the Sleepy finger. LOL.


----------



## ScareFX

Mr Unpleasant said:


> Well, when i told my witch what was done to her image on the HauntForum she was pretty up set. I asked her if she was going to cast a spell on someone for desecrating her like that. She said that wouldn't be necessary but she did want me to pass this along


LOL  That was very funny but one hopes Mr. U has not run afoul of 1.6. Beware the wrath of Z.


----------



## Mr Unpleasant

Geez it was only a joke... I didn't think that would be bad considering that one of the smileys is the bad finger. Oh well, I've been taught a lesson.


----------



## DeathTouch

I think I am going to upload that photo to my Sinisterspace. LOL.


----------



## Mr Unpleasant

Well here's something funny, I just read the post about the new rules. This is the funny part, last night when I tried to post a reply to Woody's comment about 1.6, I thought I was being shown the rules because of Witchy's obscene gesture. I now know that I'm just stew-ped(editted for language) and I don't want to invoke the indignation of the "all seeing" big Zo-huna.

*Hey DT I release all copyrights to said photo, she's yours for the taking...be gentle


----------



## ScareFX

Mr Unpleasant said:


> Well here's something funny, I just read the post about the new rules. This is the funny part, last night when I tried to post a reply to Woody's comment about 1.6, I thought I was being shown the rules because of Witchy's obscene gesture. I now know that I'm just stew-ped(editted for language) and I don't want to invoke the indignation of the "all seeing" big Zo-huna.
> 
> *Hey DT I release all copyrights to said photo, she's yours for the taking...be gentle


That is funny because I had to read the rules to post so that's where I saw 1.6! That's when I edited my post. I was only playing around Mr Unpleasant. I was not serious.


----------



## DeathTouch

Here is an update for me. I am not done by a long mile. The wife still needs to finish the face. The face has to be reclayed and then latexed. I also need to fix the hands and add something to the witch's cloths. I also need to find out how I can get her to flip people off like Mr. Unpleasant's witch.


----------



## Mr Unpleasant

Looking good DT! no doubt it will be creepy! Here is an update for me too. Everything is assembled on my back porch and the first test run was a success.
I give you the mostly finished witch (with the exception of the chains being attached to tree limb)
The video is about 2 minutes and may or may not take some time to load
*Witch :: witch2006 video by daboes - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vid10.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid10.photobucket.com/albums/a148/daboes/Witch/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@a148/daboes/Witch/witchy2006*


----------



## Dr Morbius

Mr Unpleasant said:


> Well, when i told my witch what was done to her image on the HauntForum she was pretty up set. I asked her if she was going to cast a spell on someone for desecrating her like that. She said that wouldn't be necessary but she did want me to pass this along
> 
> *Message to those who blasphemed the witch*


LOL! Now here's what she's saying! BTW great job on those witches guys!
http://i23.photobucket.com/albums/b364/DrMorbius02/MVC-163Fcopy.jpg


----------



## Mr Unpleasant

ROTFLMAO To Funny! That's actually a good look for her, I think she looks more pissed(sorry I am in direct violation of conduct code 1.6) with the smaller pupils.


----------



## ScareFX

LOL that is GREAT DrM.


----------



## ScareFX

Mr Unpleasant said:


> Looking good DT! no doubt it will be creepy! Here is an update for me too. Everything is assembled on my back porch and the first test run was a success.
> I give you the mostly finished witch (with the exception of the chains being attached to tree limb)
> The video is about 2 minutes and may or may not take some time to load
> *Witch Video*


Fantastic job Mr Unpleasant! You have created a great prop. I love the face movement and the soundtrack is a classic. The ToT's are going to love it!


----------



## ScareFX

DeathTouch said:


> Here is an update for me. I am not done by a long mile. The wife still needs to finish the face. The face has to be reclayed and then latexed. I also need to fix the hands and add something to the witch's cloths. I also need to find out how I can get her to flip people off like Mr. Unpleasant's witch.


It's looking good DT! I was chatting with my witch about the other great looking witches out there...she flipped me off.


----------



## malibooman

Well, finally started on my cauldron today. After I got the bands glued on, I noticed on the top band that I did'nt get it exactly level all the way around. Oh well, I figured it would give it character.


----------



## DeathTouch

I think next year we build ScareFXs other prop. The 8ft grim reaper. Of course we make him 10 foot tall just because. Then we can't get sued for coping his prop. Because now it would be the 10 foot grim reaper instead.


----------



## jdubbya

malibooman said:


> Well, finally started on my cauldron today. After I got the bands glued on, I noticed on the top band that I did'nt get it exactly level all the way around. Oh well, I figured it would give it character.


Don't sweat the little imperfections. You won't notice them after a bit, and the tot's sure won't. I had the same problem and a few others but like you said, it adds to the aged look you're after.


----------



## heresjohnny

For those of who, like me, plan on building the ScareFX witch next year, Wall Mart has a good selection of cheap but nice looking latex witch masks (under $3), and a mask/hand set for $12. I went ahead and purchased the mask/hand set myself.


----------



## ScareShack

HJ, thanks for the heads up on the mask/hands, i gotta get something for my hands(got the head). I really got to find time to finish it.
Got the couldron done, witch head done, and wiper motor wired up and working, not installed yet, and thats it. Worried I wont find time to finish it.


----------



## BobC

*Last Minute Building Gotta Love It*

ScareFX your witch Kicks A$$. I am starting to build my witch today with 2 weeks left till October. I have the Couldron built already so I mainly just have to make the witch and mess around with the motors. I was wondering where you got the witch soundtrack and if it is possible to get a copy from you? Thanks. :jol:


----------



## BobC

*My Witch Progress*

Hello all, Just a few Pics of my ScareFX Witch clone progress and one of my other monster playing Dead lol. :jol:


----------



## slimy

Hey Bob, the witch framework looks good as does the cauldron. I'm wondering about the other monster. He looks really good. Is he mache? Or is that 'Great Stuff'? The texture on the monster looks real. Great job.


----------



## Hellrazor

Ok here it is, a vid of my witch... too dark, will add more light tomorrow and re take. but what do y'all think in the mean time. I am pretty much satisfied!- should have used a wiper motor though... bbq motor, too loud.


----------



## DeadSpider

hmmm I can't seem to open that file Hellrazor


----------



## Hellrazor

Try that now. Thanks for letting me know


----------



## MansionHaunter

Truly awesome!


----------



## malibooman

I was wandering about taking the witchhead out of a Spiritball for the head of my witch. That way here eyes would light up and she would talk also. I have one, but not sure if I want to gut it just yet.


----------



## Hellrazor

okay, heres a better clip of my witch, with the fire, skulls and there are some bones down there. Its only short though...


----------



## ScareFX

Hellrazor said:


> okay, heres a better clip of my witch, with the fire, skulls and there are some bones down there. Its only short though...


Looks great Hellrazor! She's gonna make quite an impression this year.


----------



## Hellrazor

Thanks a lot Scare FX, that means a lot coming from the scaremaster himself!


----------



## malibooman

Well, finally got around to taking some pictures of my Witch and Cauldron today. Next year hope to have a better head and hands.
IMG_0167.jpg picture by malibooman - Photobucket
IMG_0166.jpg picture by malibooman - Photobucket
IMG_0165.jpg picture by malibooman - Photobucket


----------



## slimy

My static black cat just fell into the cauldron and jammed the crank arm and burned up the motor. Party is tommorrow. Work tonite at 6pm -2am. Work Sat 5am- 1 pm. Party starts at 7:30pm.


AAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





Okay, I'm better now.


----------



## ScareFX

malibooman said:


> Well, finally got around to taking some pictures of my Witch and Cauldron today. Next year hope to have a better head and hands.
> http://s84.photobucket.com/albums/k4/malibooman/?action=view&current=IMG_0167.jpg
> http://s84.photobucket.com/albums/k4/malibooman/?action=view&current=IMG_0166.jpg
> http://s84.photobucket.com/albums/k4/malibooman/?action=view&current=IMG_0165.jpg


Looks great malibooman! Your ToTs are gonna love it! Happy haunting.


----------



## ScareFX

slimy said:


> My static black cat just fell into the cauldron and jammed the crank arm and burned up the motor. Party is tommorrow. Work tonite at 6pm -2am. Work Sat 5am- 1 pm. Party starts at 7:30pm.
> 
> AAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Okay, I'm better now.


Noooooo!!! Dang that stinks slimy. Those crazy black cats...they have nine lives...but a wiper motor...only one.


----------



## Hellrazor

I won I won I won I won I won!!!

Congrats to Courtney M. ! 
Winner of the 2006 Halloween Prop Build Off

Volume 1 : Movie FX Video Magazine DVD ( value $20.00 CDN )

(Generously donated by Horrors Unlimited)

THIS VIDEO INCLUDES SEGMENTS ON MAKING MAQUETTES, HEADCASTING, APPLICATION OF LATEX APPLIANCES, CREATURE BUST, MASK MAKING AND FANGS.

Volume 2: Movie Fx Video Magazine DVD ( value $20.00 CDN )

(Generously donated by Horrors Unlimited )

THIS HOW-TO DVD FEATURES STEP BY STEP VIDEO WORKSHOPS WITH INDUSTRY EXPERTS. 
THIS DVD FEATURES HOW TO MAKE SCARS AND WOUNDS AND HOW TO APPLY THEM, PROP CASTING, HOW TO PAINT EYES, PNEUMATICS 101 AND ZOMBIE MAKE UP.

1 set of Bucky Guts (Donated by Gore Galore)

1 Yearly Subscription to:

Haunt World Magazine ( value $ 35.00 US ). 
4 magazines issued quarterly.

http://www.ontariohauntersclub.com/id49.html

I won the contest with my witch. Im soooo excited. Thanks to everyone especially Mr. Unpleasant and Scare FX.

Those are the best cauldrons ever!!!!


----------



## slimy

Congrats hellrazor. Way to go!


----------



## ScareFX

Fantastic news Hellrazor! Congrats on your win! You did a great job on your witch.


----------



## Hellrazor

Thanks Guys! Its really exciting!


----------

